# what other types of bettas are there?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i was wondering what other types of bettas there are out there, i viewed that thread below with all of the bettas, but there seemed to be no real name.
i am going to the fish store today to order a female betta, and i may order another male betta, but i need to know the names of the fish....
i know a few already, the moontail,crown,doubletail, and (of course) the reg, i know theres more any of ya know the names???


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Descriptions of tail types

Thats a great site with loads of information. Be careful ordering halfmoons, many people say their fish are halfmoons when in fact they are not. That link will give you the information to be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Those are not types of bettas, but fin varities. There are over 50 species of betta (freshwater) out there. The most common are splendis, smaragdina, imbellis, bellica, coccina, and pugnax.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

That is true but since he was listing tail types, I assumed that is what he was looking for. Thanks for pointing that out  

For more information on species types... check here -

International Betta Congress Species Maintenance Program


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

''holy crap enough bettas arent there???


----------

